# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  2/09/2010 18:58  Обновилась бета-ветка веб-браузера Google Chrome

## olejah

2/09/2010 18:58
Обновилась бета-ветка веб-браузера Google Chrome 6.0.472.53 для всех платформ Windows, Mac и Linux. Всего обновление закрывает 14 уязвимостей, половина из которых имеют критический статус. За обнаруженные уязвимости Google выплатила сторонним специалистам 4337 долл. США.

.uinc.ru

googlechromereleases.blogspot.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

3/09/2010 11:46

Google выпустил новую версию интернет-браузера Chrome, сообщается в официальном блоге браузера. Chrome 6.0 вышел ровно два года спустя после появления первой версии браузера Google. Представители Google заявили, что новое поколение браузера стало быстрее по сравнению с предыдущими версиями. Так, производительность JavaScript в Chrome 6.0 выросла в три раза по сравнению с первой версией браузера. Также Google упростил и без того минималистичный дизайн Chrome. Были заново отрисованы иконки управления и переработано меню, кроме того, поле для добавления страницы в закладки было перенесено в правую часть адресной строки. В самой адресной строке в названии сайтов теперь не отображается сочетание "http://". Chrome является третьим по популярности интернет-браузером в мире. Он уступает по количеству пользователей Microsoft Internet Explorer и Mozilla Firefox. Вместе с тем его доля на рынке постоянно увеличивается.

uinc.ru

chrome.blogspot.com

----------

